# Are the Mini's really worth the trouble



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

First let me start by saying I have been a Tivo subscriber since the inception.
I recently purchased a couple of Roamio Pro's to replace the slowly dying HD's Units from (2008), and was thinking about purchasing a mini to take advantage of the skip and other features of the Roamio pro's in a couple of other rooms in our house.
But from looking around the forum I'm seeing quite a lot of problems from many people and just wondering if they are really worth the headache.
I'm running my home with a Linksys router with dd-wrt firmware and a couple of switch boxes and thought I might try a mini on my network.

I could really use some input from anyone using a similar setup and the pros and cons, Thanks in advance for you input.  Mark


----------



## mkwilliams1 (Dec 23, 2006)

I skipped the Minis, and purchased 2 Amazon Fire TV boxes. They don't have all the features of the Minis, but with the TiVo application loaded on them, we can watch any recorded programs on the Fire TVs. The fire TVs also have access to more streaming services, like Showtime, CBS All Access, etc... This setup is working pretty well for us. At any rate, it's an option, and they can be configured to work wireless if you have enough wireless bandwidth.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

I never had any issues with my minis and I have 4 of them all setup with moca connected to a 6 tuner 3tb Roamio. For the price they're really hard to beat. I picked up the v2 mini for around $115 a piece from Amazon.

Just remember, you're only going to see people posting who have trouble with them, because there is no reason for the people who have no issues at all to postthat everything is working as expected.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

mkwilliams1 said:


> I skipped the Minis, and purchased 2 Amazon Fire TV boxes. They don't have all the features of the Minis, but with the TiVo application loaded on them, we can watch any recorded programs on the Fire TVs. The fire TVs also have access to more streaming services, like Showtime, CBS All Access, etc... This setup is working pretty well for us. At any rate, it's an option, and they can be configured to work wireless if you have enough wireless bandwidth.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input MK , but I should have also added that I'm presently using a Premier XL on a hdmi switch to the rooms I was thinking of using the mini, ( just so you get the whole picture). I just like some of the new features that are available on the Bolt & Roamio's.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

mark1958 said:


> Thanks for your input MK , but I should have also added that I'm presently using a Premier XL on a hdmi switch to the rooms I was thinking of using the mini, ( just so you get the whole picture). I just like some of the new features that are available on the Bolt & Roamio's.


I have 6 minis and never had a problem. They have worked and I prefer them over using my xl4. Just because they are much faster and responsive.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> I never had any issues with my minis and I have 4 of them all setup with moca connected to a 6 tuner 3tb Roamio. For the price they're really hard to beat. I picked up the v2 mini for around $115 a piece from Amazon.
> 
> Just remember, you're only going to see people posting who have trouble with them, because there is no reason for the people who have no issues at all to postthat everything is working as expected.


So true really hadn't thought about that, and thanks for the amazon tip thats were I found them the cheapest as well 112.94 and free shipping.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

joewom said:


> I have 6 minis and never had a problem. They have worked and I prefer them over using my xl4. Just because they are much faster and responsive.


That is another reason I was contemplating purchasing a mini, my Premier XL has been getting more and more sluggish lately.


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

I only have 1 mini up in my loft but I find it totally worth it. I like having control of the programming while I'm watching. If I want to pause it to go take a leak, I can...if I want to rewind a game to watch what just happened because I'm slow and missed it, I can...you have the full experience of the main TiVo box for very little money. Definitely worth it in my book.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

Scooter Scott said:


> I only have 1 mini up in my loft but I find it totally worth it. I like having control of the programming while I'm watching. If I want to pause it to go take a leak, I can...if I want to rewind a game to watch what just happened because I'm slow and missed it, I can...you have the full experience of the main TiVo box for very little money. Definitely worth it in my book.


Thanks for your input Scott, good to hear there are folks out here having good luck with the units, I have just been reading of so many problems with people connecting to their networks (not connecting, rebooting, features not working) maybe it's just the user's.


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

mark1958 said:


> Thanks for your input Scott, good to hear there are folks out here having good luck with the units, I have just been reading of so many problems with people connecting to their networks (not connecting, rebooting, features not working) maybe it's just the user's.


I am connected through Cat5e...I haven't had any problems with my mini.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

My brother and I haven't had any issues with our Minis. I'm using Powerline and he's using Moca.

Scott


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I have 3 minis and no problems to report. Once in a blue moon, if I rebooted my router, the minis would fail to reconnect to the main Tivo, but since I put static IPs into each Mini, no issues.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

5 Minis on Moca here, never a single issue. On the other hand, I do use the FireTV app occasionally, but everyday use would definitely have me pulling my hair out. It's a very poor substitute for a Mini. Perhaps if you'd never used a Mini, you wouldn't know any better.

I think the issues you see here are that people don't understand how to initially set them up or have some unusual network issues that existed before they ever added any Minis. I wouldn't worry about that at all. Minis work beautifully and are usually plug and play.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a mini and have never once posted what nice job it does. 

Fire TV app has been fun to play with, but as a true solution it still has a way to go. I assume its in beta because it was an easy translation for them to build once they found the app had been side loaded.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Before anyone with a Roamio basic or OTA model (e.g., me) gets all excited about the Fire TV TiVo app: It doesn't work with that TiVo model (unless you add a TiVo Stream). That's what the Amazon description of the app says, anyway.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I got a Mini for Christmas. Once I wrapped my mind around the new (to me) concept of MoCa, I found that I love, love, love my Mini.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> Just remember, you're only going to see people posting who have trouble with them, because there is no reason for the people who have no issues at all to postthat everything is working as expected.


This. I've been trouble free with Minis and I'm also using the Moca network to extend wifi throughout my home. It's really good stuff.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thank you all for your input , I'm ready to pull the trigger on a mini the only issue I'm really worried about is getting a grasp on the Ethernet networking part of the whole thing. I'm using my router in the dhcp mode and from my understanding it assigns all the ip address's to everything on the network ?
Do I have to change this and is it because if I have to restart my router the addresses can change ?. I have a little knowledge of networking but I know a little knowledge can be dangerous  . I just need a little help understanding 
this end of the networking thing. And if I do have to change the setting to run static IP's does this mean I have to assign everything on my network their own IP address?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

dlfl said:


> Before anyone with a Roamio basic or OTA model (e.g., me) gets all excited about the Fire TV TiVo app: It doesn't work with that TiVo model (unless you add a TiVo Stream). That's what the Amazon description of the app says, anyway.


Correct



mark1958 said:


> ...I'm really worried about is getting a grasp on the Ethernet networking part of the whole thing.


There is absolutely nothing you have to change or do besides plug in the Mini.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Just my two cents....... Two Minis connected with Cat5E cable and I couldn't be happier!! Never any problems connected to my Romeo, and now with Skip Mode I am really loving them even more!!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

2 minis, connected over MoCA in the past and now powerline, and I have never ever had any issues with them.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mark1958 said:


> Thank you all for your input , I'm ready to pull the trigger on a mini the only issue I'm really worried about is getting a grasp on the Ethernet networking part of the whole thing. I'm using my router in the dhcp mode and from my understanding it assigns all the ip address's to everything on the network ?
> Do I have to change this and is it because if I have to restart my router the addresses can change ?. I have a little knowledge of networking but I know a little knowledge can be dangerous  . I just need a little help understanding
> this end of the networking thing. And if I do have to change the setting to run static IP's does this mean I have to assign everything on my network their own IP address?


There's really no reason to use a static IP, don't worry about it at this point, DHCP from the router is fine..


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

The bad experiences you hear on the forum are probably a case of the people with problems being the loudest. For most people, Minis tend to be plug and play. I've had 3 Minis connected to a Roamio Plus over MoCA for the past 2 years and have never had any problems with then. They work very well, and I suggest you get one to try it for yourself.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

MrDell said:


> Just my two cents....... Two Minis connected with Cat5E cable and I couldn't be happier!! Never any problems connected to my Romeo, and now with Skip Mode I am really loving them even more!!


:up:

This echoes my experience. Three Minis connected via ethernet. All of them have been rock solid since day one. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Three Minis connected via MoCA and very happy. 

More telling is my wife is happy with them and she is a luddite. 

The only small hiccup is every now and the it will not connect to the Roamio. (Maybe once a month) All I do is tell to connect and that fixes it.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

My mini has been fine once I got it setup. It was the extra reboots required that aren't mentioned in the quick start guide that was the problem, but it has worked fine since it started to believe in the Roamio.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thank you to all that replied to this thread, I feel much better about my decision to purchase a mini and pulled the trigger on one from Amazon $112.94 shipped, they saying delivery by 8pm Sunday March 6th which I find hard to believe but we will see. I will let you all know how things work out either way and Thanks again  Mark


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

mark1958 said:


> they saying delivery by 8pm Sunday March 6th which I find hard to believe but we will see.


I've received lots of deliveries from Amazon on Sunday, so I'd be surprised if it isn't delivered by Sunday.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

CinciDVR said:


> I've received lots of deliveries from Amazon on Sunday, so I'd be surprised if it isn't delivered by Sunday.


Great to hear i have never heard of Sunday delivery and not have to pay thru the nose but we will see


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Amazon has a deal with the Post Office to do weekend deliveries.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Chuck_IV said:


> I have 3 minis and no problems to report. Once in a blue moon, if I rebooted my router, the minis would fail to reconnect to the main Tivo, but since I put static IPs into each Mini, no issues.


This is what I do to most of my hardware is giving each device their own static IP address instead of automatic and IP address can change and then you can have issues. So my Tivo Roamio, Mini's a Stream all have a Static IP address in the 10.0.0.200, 10.0.0.210, 10.0.0.215 and so on. With my Router being 10.0.0.1. my Windows PC is 10.0.0.50. Etc. It makes for a much more reliable network. But it also take some effort and knowing your way around a router!!!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

mark1958 said:


> Great to hear i have never heard of Sunday delivery and not have to pay thru the nose but we will see


Make sure to check your PO box on Sunday.

First time I received a Sunday delivery I don't think I would have known about it if I didn't see the post person putting it in my box.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

JBDragon said:


> It's the Sunday Delivery's which is pretty amazing!!!


Warning: following is an off-topic rant. If this offends you, stop reading now.

Really amazing to those of us living in the Dayton Ohio metro area where a letter from one side of town can take 3 days to reach the other side of town (only a few miles away). This letter either goes through Columbus (weekdays) or Cincinnati (weekends). This is part of an "economizing" effort in which the Dayton post office sorting operation was shut down. However due to political pressure due to whining about the jobs that would be lost, the Dayton facility was never shut down. It no longer does the work it used to do but it still keeps 300 people employed (doing what? who knows?). So the mail service has achieved the worst combination possible: greater cost and poorer service.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

They save me $22.35 a month on Comcast (vs. renting 3 extra cards), so yeah I'd say Minis have been worth the trouble.

More importantly, they provide the full Tivo experience (minus a few extra things like pyTivo) on every TV with near-seamless integration. Highly worth it.

NOTE: My setup is wired networking with Ethernet or MoCA, wireless or powerline connected Minis are a total crapshoot.


----------



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

Let me also jump on the bandwagon of people who love their minis. I have a Roamio OTA and two minis. This setup replaced the HDXL and Premeir that I'd had previously. This is just so much of a better setup than prior, it's hard to even compare. This is basically a whole home DVR solution.

On top of that, I can put my Roamio OTA in the room that has the shortest cable run to my antenna and every other room inherits the improved signal strength.

This setup is a metric ton better that the setup I had previously.


----------



## BNBTivo (Sep 7, 2015)

I'll jump in, too.

I have several minis and they all work flawlessly. As in NEVER an issue. Hooked up both MOCA and ethernet. You plug them in and select the tivo you want as the primary and voila. I have one on a rack that powers the outside TV, we have one in the bedroom hidden behind the TV (RF remote), etc.

It's snappy, responsive, and very reliable. As others have said, it's the full Tivo experience. You wouldn't even know you are using a mini. It has Plex, all the apps, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

No problems here and I pick up my Roameo and a mini and a moca adapter and take it from MA to FL with minimal problems except for the splitters which Tivo wants to be higher than the standard cable guy uses. Good luck. I know the mini saves a ton of money!


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

We have one Mini the RF model, which was update from the Original model, no issues or problems and we use it all the time. It is connected to main unit Roamio Plus using MOCA. I used it with Ethernet CAT5 before, but to be honest I rather have 1 cable instead of 2 coming out of the box (especially if they do exactly the same thing). I am in the process of looking for 2nd Tivo Mini, and found awesome deal on Jet.com 

They are offering 15% off your first Order, Free Shipping and you can opt out off the free returns for additional savings. Each Tivo Mini comes up to $93.98 + Tax if one applies to your location.


----------



## unknownpa (Feb 23, 2016)

mark1958 said:


> First let me start by saying I have been a Tivo subscriber since the inception.
> I recently purchased a couple of Roamio Pro's to replace the slowly dying HD's Units from (2008), and was thinking about purchasing a mini to take advantage of the skip and other features of the Roamio pro's in a couple of other rooms in our house.
> But from looking around the forum I'm seeing quite a lot of problems from many people and just wondering if they are really worth the headache.
> I'm running my home with a Linksys router with dd-wrt firmware and a couple of switch boxes and thought I might try a mini on my network.
> ...


Have you ever considered using the Roamio Pro as a MoCA bridge and then connecting the Minis over MoCA? It works very well for my situation and I have NEVER had ANY trouble with my Minis. You can read more about my setup here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=538964

Best regards,
unknownpa


----------



## spartus4 (Oct 11, 2014)

mark1958 said:


> Thanks for your input Scott, good to hear there are folks out here having good luck with the units, I have just been reading of so many problems with people connecting to their networks (not connecting, rebooting, features not working) maybe it's just the user's.


I love my mini except for the timer that turns of the TV channel after a few hours if you don't access the guide or some other feature.

It is the only way to get TV to my bedroom. I use Powerline Ethernet. Works great.


----------



## Skybolt (Mar 17, 2016)

First let me say this, I am a windows media center convert. I had a 7MC server and 5 clients running for years and loved them. 

I recently replaced my 7MC server with a Romeo Pro HD and 5 mini's. All are wired with cat5 and the past few weeks everything has been working like a charm. I under stand the difference between the mini and running Romeo's around the house. I personally don't see why you would have too. The mini really works pretty well, and I have no complaints so far. The whole family seems to be ok with UI change and likes the features of how everything works.

EDIT: I should also add that I originally started off with series 2's.


----------



## jmerr74 (Nov 3, 2015)

If my wife hasn't complained once about the switch from Comcast boxes to a TiVo Roamio and three minis... it is very safe to say they work amazingly well. Once I set my MOCA network up (I had to wrap my head around it) and got everything on it... it is amazing. Maybe a slight delay in channel changes but overall seamless, I couldn't be happier. I won't go back to Comcast boxes ever again.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

We've got two mini's on our Roamio and have no issues. Even my wife is able to use them with NO issues. (knock on wood, or my head, same thing)


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

After reading this thread, I ordered the Mini. $114 at Amazon. This will save me $8/mo for the outlet/card fee from Comcast. A 14 month break-even. 
The current TiVo it will replace is a Series 3 HD. This model still works, but doesn't stream, can only move shows, and can't delete from other TiVos. It also doesn't do Netflix. 

I also have a small TV on a DTA, for $4/mo, and if I like the Mini experience, I might get rid of that DTA and Series 2 TiVo as well, replace with another Mini. I got the TiVo for $25 with LT service, and it served me well. At first, the DTAs, were free. Then they bumped to $4.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

A $69 Mini from Woot would have had an 8.5 month break even.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

mdavej said:


> A $69 Mini from Woot would have had an 8.5 month break even.


I believe those were the older Ir model TCDA92000, that would be a deal breaker for myself.
Would have to have the Rf model 93000.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I added RF to one of mine. Works fine.


----------

